# Is It Okay To Hang A Sheet Of Drywall On An Angle?



## moondriver (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, can anyone answer this question? I have a stairwell that had a railing from the landing to the top and now we are removing the railing and extending the wall up to 40" with a railing protruding from it. We stripped the drywall cap off and now we're framing the extension. I'd like to hang the drywall on the angle since it's most of 1.5 sheets. Is that angle going to tape out well? or should I be tearing the drywall back to horizontal and have a series of joints with the drywall cut off on an angle at the top?


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

It should be OK but you may want to post a picture to make sure we understand the question.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

As long as the sheets join on a stud, use the method that will allow the fewest joints


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Why Not? Aren't ceilings at an angle?

If your question is really about the aesthetics on how it would look then post a couple of pics?


----------



## moondriver (Apr 30, 2009)

*Post Picture*

Can you tell me how to post a drawing or a photo?


----------



## bdobs (Apr 30, 2009)

moondriver said:


> Can you tell me how to post a drawing or a photo?


 
OPen a photobucket account, free at photobucket.com
Upload you picture there by clicking "upload pictures and files"
Once you image is uploaded there, run you cursor over the thumbnail image, a box below the image will drop down. Copy the "Direct Link"

When replying here, click on the little yellow graphic above that looks like a sun over a mountain, paste code. Done:thumbsup:


----------



## moondriver (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a photo. I am going to frame above the drywall and continue it. Just wondered if I could run the drywall on an angle, if the joint would show.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Should not be a problem.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Whether the joint shows or not will be dependent on your workmanship not the angle.


----------



## moondriver (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, that does it. I'm hangin' it on the slope!

I spoke to a drywaller buddy of mine and he agreed with you guys, that it's not going to make any difference, and it's just going to be another taping job. 

So I'm going to let HIM do it! :laughing:

Thanks a lot for all your replies.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

moondriver said:


> So I'm going to let HIM do it! :laughing:


How many times have I heard that? "No problem, the finishers'll get it...":laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## moondriver (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, it was going to have a nice open railing with newel posts, etc. But the stairwell is already a gaping hole. So We decided to close it up a bit with the walls and a simple handrail. I want this puppy sold ASAP.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If your buddy's any good, it won't be a problem. Of course every finisher I've ever hired was "the best", at least in his own mind....


----------

